# prison vs. work



## corazon (Oct 8, 2005)

Prison –v- Work
Just in case you ever get these two environments mixed up, this should make things a little bit clearer.

IN PRISON..........you spend the majority of your time in an 10X10 cell.
AT WORK............you spend the majority of your time in an 8X8 cubicle.

IN PRISON.........you get three meals a day.
AT WORK...........you get a break for one meal and you have to pay for it.

IN PRISON..........you get time off for good behaviour.
AT WORK............you get more work for good behaviour.

IN PRISON..........the guard locks and unlocks all the doors for you.
AT WORK............you must often carry a security card and open all the doors for yourself.

IN PRISON..........you can watch TV and play games.
AT WORK...........you could get fired for watching TV and playing games.

IN PRISON.........you get your own toilet.
AT WORK..........you have to share the toilet with some people who pee on the seat.

IN PRISON..........they allow your family and friends to visit.
AT WORK............you aren't even supposed to speak to your family.

IN PRISON.........all expenses are paid by the taxpayers with no work required.
AT WORK............you get to pay all your expenses to go to work, and they deduct taxes from your salary to pay for prisoners.

IN PRISON..........you spend most of your life inside bars wanting to get out.
AT WORK ...........you spend most of your time wanting to get out and go inside bars.

IN PRISON .........you must deal with sadistic wardens.
AT WORK...........they are called managers.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 8, 2005)

I really enjoyed this!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 8, 2005)

I am cutting and pasting that one to take to work on Monday!!


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2005)

okay prison sounds like a vacation. makes me almost want to go (almost) lol


----------



## callie (Oct 8, 2005)

Funny!  I'm saving this one...thanks!


----------

